# A few more pterodactyl deviled eggs



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

These things are so good I just had to make them again, this time over hickory and wow it gave a nice color.
My hope is that those who see this post will decide to give smoked eggs a try.

So as I said, over hickory.  Took them straight from fridge to smoker.  225-250 for about 2 1/2 hours.


When they were cooled I peeled, sliced and mashed the yolks with 1/4C mayo and 1t dijon mustard.  Just kept it simple.




Sprinkled with a little sweet paprika, a few I sprinkled some chipotle rub on for myself.



I hope this will convince some people to give smoked eggs a try, they are easy, lightly smoky and just so good.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 26, 2009)

It kills me everytime you guys post these.  I wanted to do some today but there was no room on the smoker.

Great color.  Nice post.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rivet (Jul 26, 2009)

My son Albert say's he is really impressed with your Pterodactyl eggs!

So am I!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, it was you, Albert and Wnedy's eggs that got me to try these to begin with so I guess I should be thanking you guys, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dude, with all that great smoke you had going on today you could maybe have gotten away with a few quail eggs.  
That actually reminds me, I need to go check on you "failed" beer butt chicken.
Happy smokes.


----------



## speedway73 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sooo gonna try these in the morning! Gawd they look good!

PM sent.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok I have to try these thing now. I do have a smoke planned for today and I have eggs and room that tells me I do some perodactyl eggs. Will post later.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 26, 2009)

so do i boil first
or throw them on nekkid?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow Fire.  Now those look good.  I might just fire up the smoker today for some of them.  9AM and I am thinking about deviled eggs...Nice


----------



## smokin' dick (Jul 26, 2009)

just put them in straight from the fridge, no boiling necessary. Last time I did them they smoked for just 1 1/2 hours. Too long and they will turn to rubber.
Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

You can do either.
Rivet boils his first and likes them better that way.
I haven't tried boiling them and then throwing on so I couldn't tell you what the difference is but they come out fine this way and by Rivet's posts they sure some out good boiled first as well.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 26, 2009)

ok, quick question for you.

there's 7 eggs in the first pic
and 6 in the second............

what happened?


----------



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

You know that's a good question.
I know I didn't eat one before hand so I figure either there was one left to peel or someone grabbed one when I wasn't looking.  It was a long day and I had been drinking vodka drinks so I really couldn't tell you.
That was a good catch, I didn't even notice that


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I had to try them  ...



1 hour in  ...  top rack, straight from the fridge  ...  2nd rack, boiled  ...


----------



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice doing a side by side, well top by bottom comparison anyway.


----------



## speedway73 (Jul 27, 2009)

I tried these for the first time today. These damn things are GOOD!! I may have smoked them a bit too long/too hot as they were a tiny bit rubbery.

Other than that...waaaayyyy good! I would recommend using the largest eggs you can get.


----------



## ronp (Jul 27, 2009)

The first time I saw these Dave, Piginit done them back in early July glad they are still around.







His also looked great. I have smoked them twice, with no success, don't know why. They turn into rubber.

Anyway good job, they look great.


----------



## rivet (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Ron, I've had that happen when you smoke em too long, or too hot. Also for us everytime we put them on raw straight from fridge to smoker same, so that's why we soft boil em first, and they come out perfect everytime. 

Don't give up just yet


----------



## mr smokie (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever done quail eggs? and can they be done from raw to smoked?

Keep smoking!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr Smokie said:


> Has anyone ever done quail eggs? and can they be done from raw to smoked?
> 
> Keep smoking!!!


 I have not tried them but no reason they can't be Smoked. I would think for Quail eggs 60 minutes or less would do the job. Put a couple extra in and test one at 30 and 45 minutes. Then post the result with Qview in a new thread. Sounds great, Quail eggs are tasty...JJ


----------



## 1finder (Jul 2, 2012)

Never heard of smoked eggs till about 2 weeks ago, college daughters boyfriend 
Mentioned his dad smokes hard boiled eggs. Had to try it... Hard boiled 14 eggs
the day before, pulled out 12 raw along w/ the 14 hb'd about 1/2 hr before putting on to take chill off.

Placed all on top rack to compare, smoked 9 jerk rubbed pork chops on racks below.
Temp was 215-225 for 1hr 50 min, used alder, apple, cherry and hickory equal parts.
(Smoke Hollow 41170 propane smoker)
Results were could not tell a difference between the raw and hb'd, both had the same color
and texture. They tasted great, next time will try making pickled smoked eggs, sounds different...
Chops were fantastic as well 

FWIW, hope this helps someone.

Rick


----------



## mr smokie (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Jimmy J,

Will give it a try and will let you know the results,thanks again.

Regards,

Mr Smokie


----------

